# Fountain pen tips



## paramount Pen (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any high end fountain pen tips like 18k gold and that writes good that fit psi pen kits and where to get them. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.thegoldennib.com/
and http://www.heritancenibs.com/shop/c...gROl57LSSRcAEO6amg3TmLssYhlMu1Gfet&shop_param=


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 5, 2011)

And Brian Gray too. (Edison Pens/Meisternibs)  He has quite a wide variety of nib widths and plating options available. Here is the link to his 18K page..

http://www.meisternibs.com/18k.html


----------



## azamiryou (Mar 5, 2011)

PSI sells them, too.


----------

